# state cheese sale regulations?



## chefchristine (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey all - newbie here. Wondering if anyone knows where to find state regulations for the sale of farmstead cheese? I live in Manitowoc County WI.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

maybe you can find something here
http://ww2.wisconsin.gov/state/lice...ectedLicense=20020509082626461246265950104108


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Try also:

http://www.realmilk.com/happening.html#wi


----------



## mnblonde1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I called my ag extensiona ndshe told me I have to talk to the food inspector and the dairy inspector to see if I need a dairy license or just a food handlers-just got this info so I havent called them yet-I live in Becker county MN


----------

